# Group



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody out there. It seems nobody is posting here lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah it has gotten a bit quiet lately...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah seems as thought it's pretty dead around here lately but.... 

People just arent out there as much I don't think. Or else their hanging out on their own sites. Who knows. I've been out of the loop for ~5 years now...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

What a shame. This used to be a good place to swap info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10brute750 (Sep 20, 2017)

Could be that there's such a vast amount of info on here that people can just search it instead of asking the same question over and over again like i see on other forums.

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

10brute750 said:


> Could be that there's such a vast amount of info on here that people can just search it instead of asking the same question over and over again like i see on other forums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


I hope so... 

That's the problem really, unless there are people who are willing to take the time to create the write-up's and how-to's threads, things start to die off. That's what created such an influx of new members and participators back in the day. We were on top of creating all of the how-to's. 

The downside was there weren't but about 5 of us doing them... I sold my brute years ago, and didn't have the Teryx long enough to really do anything with it. Though, I do wish I still had it. It would have come in real handy clearing this land.


----------



## MUDDINMIKE (Jun 8, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> I hope so...
> 
> That's the problem really, unless there are people who are willing to take the time to create the write-up's and how-to's threads, things start to die off. That's what created such an influx of new members and participators back in the day. We were on top of creating all of the how-to's.
> 
> The downside was there weren't but about 5 of us doing them... I sold my brute years ago, and didn't have the Teryx long enough to really do anything with it. Though, I do wish I still had it. It would have come in real handy clearing this land.


Well I just joined the Forum and bought a new brute. I don't mind writing up likes and dislikes, modifications and little tweaks that make everyone benefit. I'm here to contribute and learn about my new bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome mike. We've got a LOT of brute info out there so hopefully you'll find everything you need.


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

I used to be on here all the time cruisin for info. Then
The kids got older
Bike broke down
Time flew by
Tapatalk app started changing
New phone. Didn’t download again

But!! Got the itch bad. Pulled the brute out of the corner. Ordered some parts she’s gonna live again. And once again back on mimb cruisin for info. 

Really appreciate the work you guys put into the site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks TJ. It was a long road. Hate to see it just sort of sitting idle now but... unless someone's here keeping up with the new stuff (which none of us are) and posting about it, how to fix it, etc... then things like this just happen...


----------

